# Hello, happy to be here!



## TechT99 (12 mo ago)

I'm a 49yr old male been happily married for 14 years as with every relationship we have are up and downs. I am here to make new friends and learn new things and help where I can. Everyone have a great day!


----------



## Angie?or… (Nov 15, 2021)

Welcome!


----------

